# November Photo Competition: Public Transport



## FunkyUK (Nov 7, 2011)

The theme for this month is Public Transport​Let's see your interpretations of stations, airports, busses, trains, trams and planes and the people who use them.​Entries:
* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* All entries must be in by November 30th 2011, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
Voting:
* Starts on December 1st 2011 and closes at the end of December 3rd 2011
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.
Thumbnails: If you're posting / hosting on Flickr, please tag your photos: u75PhotoCompNovember2011. Any tagged flickr photos be available here: Novemeber Photo Competition 2011
Apols to anyone not hosting on flickr... :​


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

1 - Norwich Train


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

2 - Stowmarket Station


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

3 - Earl of Merioneth

Ffestiniog Railway - Welsh public/tourist transport


----------



## clicker (Nov 8, 2011)

Homeward Bound....


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> The theme for this month is Public Transport​Let's see your interpretations of stations, airports, busses, trains, trams and planes and the people who use them.​Entries:​* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos​* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person​* All entries must be in by November 30th 2011, by the stroke of midnight​* Only use pictures you photographed yourself​* If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did​* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them​Voting:​* Starts on December 1st 2011 and closes at the end of December 3rd 2011​* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered​* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites​* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point​* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.​Thumbnails: If you're posting / hosting on Flickr, please tag your photos: u75PhotoCompNovember2011. Any tagged flickr photos be available here: Novemeber Photo Competition 2011​Apols to anyone not hosting on flickr... :​


what's wrong with pictures of boats?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 8, 2011)

The O Train


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 9, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> The O Train



Is that in your loft


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 9, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Is that in your loft


It's not mine. It is in an enormous single story building that was once part of a farm. There is a team of men who work together building a massive train set that when it is finished is meant to go on tour as an exhibition.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 9, 2011)

From the archive - last night of regular Routemaster operation in London, December 2005


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 12, 2011)

1. Embankment






2. Garsdale


----------



## FunkyUK (Nov 16, 2011)

Kings Cross Concourse:



Departures by funkyuk, on Flickr

Booking Office:



Booking Office by funkyuk, on Flickr

The Need:



The need by funkyuk, on Flickr


----------



## craigxcraig (Nov 17, 2011)

1. I want out of here


----------



## weltweit (Nov 20, 2011)

1. Metroline Night Bus


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2011)

3. Windermere Ferry


----------



## Kippa (Nov 29, 2011)

York train station.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 29, 2011)

2. St Pauls Tube


----------



## FunkyUK (Dec 1, 2011)

1. Garsdale - Neon Wilderness
2. Routemaster - Cybertect
3. Stowmarket Station - Stowpirate


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2011)

1. Cybertect Routemaster
2. Kippa York Station
3. Neonwilderness Garsdale


----------



## cybertect (Dec 2, 2011)

1. Garsdale - Neon Wilderness
2. The Need - funkyuk
3. St Paul's tube - weltweit


----------



## clicker (Dec 2, 2011)

1. cybertect - routemaster

2. weltweit - st pauls tube

3. funkyuk - booking office


----------



## craigxcraig (Dec 3, 2011)

1. Cybertect - Routemaster
2.Neonwilderness - Garsdale
3. Kippa - York Station


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 3, 2011)

1. FunkyUK - Booking Office
2. Cybertect - Routemaster
3. Stowpirate - Stowmarket station


----------



## FunkyUK (Dec 5, 2011)

And the Winner is...

13pts   Routemaster - Cybertect
9pts    Garsdale - Neon Wilderness
4pts    Booking Office - FunkyUK

Nice Pics everyone


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks right to me, good shot


----------



## cybertect (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

I'll get my thinking cap on for a new topic.

P.S. Thanks to funkyUK for totting up the scores


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 11, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I'll get my thinking cap on for a new topic.
> 
> P.S. Thanks to funkyUK for totting up the scores



Come on then


----------

